# Pb yak GT released



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well it was windy this morn, but i hooked up on a freight train first drop on the 30lb braid/trace. I was getting towed to the beach for about 40mins and it was a bit crazy but i kept calm and i am so glad i saw what it was. Way too big to keep and eat, but i would have loved to get it on a brag mat. A few pics in the water and it swam away. I don't think the pics do it justice but i reckon about 1.2m. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Horse!!!!! Nicely played mate. Pity you couldn't score the bragmat pic but great it went back. Looking forward to the next installment of what is an amazing run Carnster. Makes my day.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Geezus, great catch. Good to see it swim away.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Epic fish... by the look of the waterline in the second pic she was certainly carrying some weight too!!!

Awesome catch!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That's almost a quality fish everyday .........unfrikken believe able ,would have been a good battle for sure !


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it give you the shits!

All you're waiting for is macs and you keep getting all this other crappy stuff... cobia, jewies and now GT! 

When is your luck goin' to change?

:lol:

Jimbo

PS What a horse!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

That its epic! Was it choppy this morning? I got up for the early and the report was 15knot northerlies. Epic fish man you are killing it at the moment.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

sounds like fun that a monster of a fish


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It was very choppy and windy, but worth it.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

great fish Carnster well done mate, thats one of bucket list fish one day lol


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Carnster (or is that the "great" Carnster?), you appear to be quicky obtaining god like status around here so I will probably be crucified for saying this (I'm actually ducking in anticipation as I type), but do you really think it is a good idea to gaff the fish you are going to release? I'm not talking about the lip gaff so much as the gaff behind the gills (I realise it's not in the gills but it is awful close to, if not in the stomach cavity).

I think it is especially important to ask you this as not just for the sake of this one fish but given you are worshipped on this forum, I'm concenred about what sort of example this sets for others?

But it is a very nice fish and yes I am a tad envious!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

NIIICE


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

MrFaulty said:


> Carnster (or is that the "great" Carnster?), you appear to be quicky obtaining god like status around here so I will probably be crucified for saying this (I'm actually ducking in anticipation as I type), but do you really think it is a good idea to gaff the fish you are going to release? I'm not talking about the lip gaff so much as the gaff behind the gills (I realise it's not in the gills but it is awful close to, if not in the stomach cavity).
> 
> I think it is especially important to ask you this as not just for the sake of this one fish but given you are worshipped on this forum, I'm concenred about what sort of example this sets for others?
> 
> But it is a very nice fish and yes I am a tad envious!!


Great fish Chris.

Basil, Carnster would have made sure he kept the gaff away from any "vital"organs so to speak. There is no weight being put on the gaff, the fish will be fine.

The unnecessary use of lip grippers is more of a concern to me! :? 
You see clowns using lip grippers and holding fish up with them not supporting their body weight at all! 
Oops, stretched spinal cord, dead in a day or two.
Clowns using lip grippers on undersize fish even.

There is nothing wrong with what carnster did, he was in control when the gaff was placed into the fish.

Lip Grippers are an unnecessary evil tool, they should be banned. :twisted:


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice fish and good work mate. I'm glad to hear you were able to release it - although interested to hear your response to the last post. Cheers


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

StevenM said:


> You released it?


and why wouldn't he? he catches enough jew fish (which I hear are great eating) so why bother eating a tough old trevally?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

top work carn an nice one on the release


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

MrFaulty said:


> Carnster (or is that the "great" Carnster?), you appear to be quicky obtaining god like status around here so I will probably be crucified for saying this (I'm actually ducking in anticipation as I type), but do you really think it is a good idea to gaff the fish you are going to release? I'm not talking about the lip gaff so much as the gaff behind the gills (I realise it's not in the gills but it is awful close to, if not in the stomach cavity).
> 
> I think it is especially important to ask you this as not just for the sake of this one fish but given you are worshipped on this forum, I'm concenred about what sort of example this sets for others?
> 
> But it is a very nice fish and yes I am a tad envious!!


All good Mate fair question, despite appearances the gaff was nowhere near any organs and there was no blood etc. I refrained from dragging the fish onto the yak as i didn't want to hurt it. It swam away very strongly and seemed very fine.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

that fish dwarfs your yak mate! would have been gnarly in 15 knot wind and getting towed into the surf zone. Gutsy effort, superb.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks - it's good to "see" a big one swim away - maybe I'll actually catch one someday lol!


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

carnster said:


> I refrained from dragging the fish onto the yak as i didn't want to hurt it. It swam away very strongly and seemed very fine.


Top Stuff - I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Another great fish mate but I'm a tad concerned for you that your using all your mojo before the macs come on :lol: or is a case of use it or lose it?
Cheers jay


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Glad you found out what was on the other end.
40 minute fight, no getting home early this morning.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't realise they made them that big! Awesome fish, never seen one that big before, good karma from the release.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Should have put a saddle on it.....


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

avayak said:


> Glad you found out what was on the other end.
> 40 minute fight, no getting home early this morning.


Gary... you've just triggered off a thought in my pea-brain... I've been (in my mind) referring to Carnster as Mr. Efficiency... out for a quick couple of jew, cobia etc... and back in, to be at work on time! 8)

But... give him an *ol'* GT to play with, and what does he do?

Dicks about for 40 bloody minutes! :shock:

Methinks the Carnster's slipping...  ;-)

Unrespectfully yours...

Jimbo

PS Carny... if you were late for work, did you knock off work early to make up for it??


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Good catch, good result. CPR - catch, photograph, release!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another awesome fish.
I'm starting to think you may be a midget in a toy boat, forget the pics of the fish, I want to see a shot of you next to a ruler


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome fish Carnster. Would love to catch a GT myself one day. How would you rate the fight and fish's power compared to the other 1m+ freight trains you have caught?

Would be interesting to rate fish like kingies, cobia, longtails etc against the GT.

Marty


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

avayak said:


> Glad you found out what was on the other end.
> 40 minute fight, no getting home early this morning.


Actually, i was back in before my 6am (time to paddle) in alarm. I hooked the fish after about a minute of fishing.

Marty, all the other big Gt's i have caught have been on poppers in a boat. I rate them as hard fighters and it certainly tried to brick me a few times. The line was rubbing on a rock at one stage, but i backed off and it came out. It almost spooled me a couple of times (around 400m+ of line) and i had to red line my gear big time. I thought it would never come up, but i worked against its tail beats and eventually it came up. The hook came out easy as. I thought it may have been a big hoodlum, but i was happy to see something i hadn't caught for a while.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

StevenM said:


> You released it?


Wouldn't fit in a frypan. :lol:

trev


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Wel done mate. And who says you need to go way offshore on the GBR to get quality GT's. Hopefully the Mackerall show up soon.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

these posts make me so rageful.

i don't think i've ever had angling envy like i do with carnster's posts - because i have the same gear and live around the same area, i can't think of any exuses why I'm not catching fish like this. I hate it.

anyway, f-you carnster, well done.

p.s. how do you catch your bait? just jig it up when you're out there?


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I vote Carnster as angler of the year. 
I check trip reports every day just so I can live vicariously through his awesomeness.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fair dinkum , you could catch fish on a pair of frigen water skis :lol: 
cherrs Darren.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

bunsen said:


> I check trip reports every day just so I can live vicariously through his awesomeness.


X 2


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

moojuice said:


> these posts make me so rageful.
> 
> i don't think i've ever had angling envy like i do with carnster's posts - because i have the same gear and live around the same area, i can't think of any exuses why I'm not catching fish like this. I hate it.
> 
> ...


I usually jig it up out there.
Thanks again 4 all your kind words of encouragement guys. 
What can I say, I guess i have been really lucky lately, but i am enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm starting to think fish come when you call them.

Dang "fish whisper"

Would have given you hell, congrats!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

I've said it all before "King Carnster"  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Fark Chris. Your brag mats should start at 1 metre!
Great fish mate. Another must read as soon as you post the words PB!
When are you going to take up fishing for bream, tarwhine etc?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!!
The tail of a 1.2m GT flapping round my bare ankles in a paddle yak? :shock: ....Good release Chris, awesome fish, youre on a roll.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AJD said:


> Fark Chris. Your brag mats should start at 1 metre!
> .....


Possibly prophetic words Alan.

A new AKFF brag mat may soon appear, in two sizes. The inland waters one, and the 'Carnster' model.

Just sayin', in case you are after a Christmas present idea to give to your family, for _your_ present.

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The Carnster needs no brag mat. The Carnster has all the measure he needs in his pants.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Now how many of those have been the mystery fish that just smoked the poor silly string user? That is one beefy looking brute.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm bloody impressed, and pretty much fishless up here at the moment. Top fish, top catch. Nice release. Have yet to get an offshore GT here, but they are around from time to time.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

You have the mojo loadings of a super human. Well done mate that's awesome


----------

